# CPC exp EclinicalWorks, Navicure, & Gateway EDI



## mnk8383 (Nov 30, 2013)

*CPC 5+ yrs ortho exp & 10+ yrs med billing*

I am a CPC with 5+ years experience in orthopedic and 10+ years experience in medical billing. I have obtained a less than 1% error rate with billing claims to Gateway EDI. We recently changed to Navicure in July. I help train billers at my current job on EclinicalWorks. I am located in western NC and looking locally and remotely due to my practice is closing. If you are interested in viewing my resume, please email me at 
mnk8383@gmail.com 

Thank you,
Miranda Kump, CPC


----------



## mnk8383 (Dec 20, 2013)

Still actively seeking CPC position remotely or locally in western NC.

Thanks,
Miranda Kump, CPC
mnk8383@gmail.com

You can also find me on LinkedIn


----------

